# Satellite decoding card?



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there anything special that I would need?

I was contemplating this:
DIAMOND ATI TV Wonder HD 650 Combo TVW650PCIE PCI-...
Out of Spartan805's thread.

Thoughts and advice needed. I would like to add this into my own personal rig. There is a specific spot where I have my rig setup right next to an older style CRT tube TV which, if could be eliminated, would free up quite a bit of needed room and look tidier with the ability of being able to still bring in channels.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 28, 2012)

There aren't any PC tuners that will work with either Directv or Dish Network. You can tune over the air broadcasts and analog cable, as well as digital cable if you purchase a cable card subscription. Those are your only choices.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 28, 2012)

Your best bet is to get something to convert the sat box's output to something you can hook to your monitor and speakers.

There's no easy way to watch anything except over the air broadcasts on pc anymore.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> There aren't any PC tuners that will work with either Directv or Dish Network. You can tune over the air broadcasts and analog cable, as well as digital cable if you purchase a cable card subscription. Those are your only choices.





Batou1986 said:


> Your best bet is to get something to convert the sat box's output to something you can hook to your monitor and speakers.
> 
> There's no easy way to watch anything except over the air broadcasts on pc anymore.



No way to do the box output to the card's input? Hmmmm RF coax adapter?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2012)

It seems the converter should push a signal through a tuner card. Only issue I see is that the tuner needs to be left on say channel 3 or 4 and you have to change channels with the converter box.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 28, 2012)

You can record the analog or RF output of the converter box, yes, but you would have to use the remote of the converter box to change channels, which pretty much makes it pointless, unless you are doing like a one off recording for Youtube or something. As far as changing channels or recording stuff by name in Media Center, you are totally out of luck with satellite. Satellite is a closed system.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 28, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Your best bet is to get something to convert the sat box's output to something you can hook to your monitor and speakers.
> 
> There's no easy way to watch anything except over the air broadcasts on pc anymore.



This isn't quite accurate. You can easily record the QAM (local HDTV channels that Congress mandates that cable providers have to carry on analog cable) and analog cable channels with the proper tuner card with Media Center. You can also record all the digital channels if you have a cable card and cable card based tuner. Over the air is also easy to record. The only thing you can't use with Media Center is what the OP has--satellite.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2012)

I have...
Dish Network VIP722k -> coax -> home distributor -> my computer's TV Tuner (Asus ATSC/NTSC tuner)
|
\/
HDMI
|
\/
primary TV

If your satelite receiver has no analog out, I'm afraid you have no options without paying for another receiver due to HDCP.

I can watch Dish on all TVs in the house (including computers with tuners).  Unfortunately, it is analog.


----------



## javaking (Aug 28, 2012)

check out BuyDVD.net to see if this is what you're looking for


----------



## javaking (Aug 28, 2012)

I meant BuyDVB.net


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok. Thanks guys. Was only going to do it to save some space.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> It seems the converter should push a signal through a tuner card. Only issue I see is that the tuner needs to be left on say channel 3 or 4 and you have to change channels with the converter box.



That how I use my Hauppauge 2250 to watch TV on my PC monitor. I also put a splitter box (and an A/V switch) in to bypass the converter so I get analog TV thru the converter and some ClearQAM HD channels without it


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2012)

I figured if he was using an older Tube TV, it would already be on coax (obviously not HD). If so, there is no reason a tuner wont work, just changing the channels might be a pita.


----------



## redeye (Aug 28, 2012)

well, if you are looking to record and watch satelitte stuff... the hauppage hd-pvrs are the way to go... but scheduling the recording of the programs becomes a nightmare of ir blasters and the like. so the simple answer is get a satelitte PVR... or learn to love the OTA network shows that are broadcast in Mpeg2 1080i... and with the hdhomerun units pure digital goodness (well, until you start noticeing the minor cubing out of the broadcast...) 
so !  BEER...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2012)

@peet

The TV has component inputs.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 29, 2012)

You need this
SiliconDust HDHomeRun PRIME - Three Digital Tuners...
http://www.silicondust.com/


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jetster said:


> You need this
> SiliconDust HDHomeRun PRIME - Three Digital Tuners...
> http://www.silicondust.com/



This is almost to good to be true 
So ur telling me i get Comcast to put a cable card in that and i can watch HD on up to 3 PC in the house ?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep. But Comcast is difficult to deal with. It will take a few calls to get it sorted out.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I figured if he was using an older Tube TV, it would already be on coax (obviously not HD). If so, there is no reason a tuner wont work, just changing the channels might be a pita.



Some of the higher end cards come with an IR repeater to change the channel via PC. Just have to find the ones that do.


----------

